# Ärger auf der PUR - Schwachsinnige unterwegs!



## snoopy-bike (11. März 2008)

Wie vielen bekannt sein dürfte und was hier mit Sicherheit nicht zum ersten Mal erzählt wird, ist die Tatsache, dass die PUR 7 Jahre gebraucht hat, um von einer Anfangsidee bis zur ausgeschilderten Super-Strecke zu gelangen.

Immense Anstregungen wurden dabei von Vertretern des RSC St. Ingbert e.V., Sympathisanten des Saarforstes, des Umwelt Ministeriums und der Stadt St. Ingbert unternommen um das Projekt gegen viele Widerstände durchzusetzen.

Im Glauben an das Gute und die Vernuft der darauf fahrenden Biker, wurde das Projekt von der St. Ingberter Politik auch maßgeblich unterstützt!

Einige Leute, die jetzt scheinbar auf dieser Strecke unterwegs sind, wähnen sich nicht nur auf einer abgesperrten Rennstrecke, sie führen sich auch gegenüber anderen Waldnutzern als Freizeit-Rambos auf!

Konkretes Beispiel:
Einer der maßgeblichen Herrn und Symphatiesant der PUR war am vergangenen Sonntag mit dem BIKE auf der PUR bei Elversberg unterwegs.
Er traf auf der schmalen Singletrail-Abfahrt auf die dortigen Jagdpächter (mit Hunden), hielt an um sich mit diesen (Gegener der PUR) freundlich zu unterhalten und sie von dem Nutzen der Strecke zu überzeugen.

In dieser Situation kamen 4 Mountainbike-Rambos den schmalen Single-Trail runtergeheizt, ohne das Tempo ob der Gefahr zu verlangsamen. Einer schrie noch: "Mach den Weg frei Du Ar....!"

Während die Jagdpächter völlig sprachlos waren, kochte der Bedienstete des Saarforstes und droht mit Konsequenzen!

Der Vertrag mit Saarforst ist befristet! Eine Verlängerung ist kein Muss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Einige Idioten in unseren Reihen haben das immer noch nicht kapiert!
Mit diesem Verhalten machen sie UNSEREN Sport kaputt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Konsequenzen wird es nun auch in diesem Abschnitt geben - durch Einbauten in der Strecke!
Bedankt Euch bei diesen Spinnern!! 

Wenn jemand Rennen fahren will, dann soll er doch gefälligst an den unzähligen XC und MA - Veranstaltungen teilnehmen und nicht sein möchtegern - Ego Sonntag nachmittags, im ÖFFENTLICHEN Wald ausleben!

Alle Anderen bitte ich mit Sorge zu tragen und die schwarzen Schafe zur Vernunft aufzurufen bzw. in die Pflicht zu nehmen!

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Freistiler (11. März 2008)

Wieso stehen die auf einer ausgewiesenen MTB-Strecke auf einem abschüssigen Stück zu plauschen?

Edit: Ich war Sonntag woanders unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (11. März 2008)

Hab ich mich auch gerade gefragt, was das benehmen natürlich nicht entschuldigen soll.


----------



## cpetit (11. März 2008)

Freistiler schrieb:


> Wieso stehen die auf einer ausgewiesenen MTB-Strecke auf einem abschüssigen Stück zu plauschen?




Was machst du den wenn du einen Bekannten auf einem Gehweg treffen tust?
Du bleibst doch dort auch stehen und fängst vermutlich einen plausch an.
Ist ja auch ein Gehweg und kein Halteweg.


----------



## Limit83 (11. März 2008)

Das ist zwar eine ausgwiesene MTB TOUR - aber der Weg gehört nicht uns MTBlern, sondern ist öffentlich - genauso wie der Rest vom Wald!!! Die können stehen wo sie wollen und wenn wir mit dem Bike unterwegs sind, müssen wir damit rechnen, dass uns überall jemand entgegenkommen kann, oder auf dem Weg steht, egal ob die Tour die wir machen ausgeschildert ist, oder wir frei Schnauze fahren. Das ist ein Punkt den die meisten Biker einfach nicht verstehen wollen: Wenn das nicht mit mehr Rücksicht aufeinander geht, dann kann ich den Unmut, den die meisten anderen Waldbesitzer gegen uns haben sehr gut verstehen. Dass dann noch jemand bei oben genanntem Beispiel einen Freund der Pur, der sich bei Forst, Stadt, etc. für uns einsetzt, dann noch mit "*********" zur Seite brüllt, ist natürlich der Hammer und führt deren Arbeit für uns Mountainbiker natürlich ad absurdum. 
Ich will hier nicht als der fehlerfreie Prediger auftreten - musste auch schonmal im Wald ein paar Notbremsungen hinlegen, weil mir andere Waldnutzer entgegenkamen - aber dann hab ich angehalten oder bin langsam an denen vorbeigeschlichen und hab mich für meine Vollbremsung und dafür dass ich diejenigen erschreckt hab auch entschuldigt und nicht beschimpft!!! 
Und wie snoop schon sagt, wenn ihr Rennen fahren wollt, dann macht doch bitte bei einem CC oder Ma-Rennen mit, die Veranstalter freuen sich auf mehr Teilnehmer, und fahrts nicht Sonntags im Wald auf kosten anderer aus. 
Mit der Hoffnung auf Verständnis - Gruß Limit


----------



## snoopy-bike (11. März 2008)

Freistiler schrieb:


> Wieso stehen die auf einer ausgewiesenen MTB-Strecke auf einem abschüssigen Stück zu plauschen?
> 
> Edit: Ich war Sonntag woanders unterwegs




Hallo???
Gehirn eingeschaltet??

Hast Du es immer noch nicht kapiert?

Die PUR ist zwar eine ausgeschilderte Strecke, dennoch muss im ÖFFENTLICHEN Wald jederzeit mit anderen Nutzern (Reitern, Hunde, Spaziergänger, Kinder usw.) gerechnet werden.
Die Strecke ist keine ausgeschilderte Rennstrecke, sondern vielmehr ein touristischer Vorschlag um MTB zu fahren!
- Ich weiß ech nicht was man hier noch schreiben soll -
Ich glaub ich gebs auf...
Dann rechnet halt damit, dass die PUR in spätestens zwei Jahren der Vergangenheit angehört!


----------



## Freistiler (11. März 2008)

cpetit schrieb:


> Was machst du den wenn du einen Bekannten auf einem Gehweg treffen tust?
> Du bleibst doch dort auch stehen und fängst vermutlich einen plausch an.
> Ist ja auch ein Gehweg und kein Halteweg.



Ich stell' mich mit meinem Bekannten jedenfalls nicht auf die Strasse und beschwer' mich wenn mich ein Auto anfährt.

PS: Nicht dass ich das Verhalten der Radler besonders toll fände oder rechtfertigen wollte!


----------



## Limit83 (11. März 2008)

Freistiler schrieb:


> Ich stell' mich mit meinem Bekannten jedenfalls nicht auf die Strasse und beschwer' mich wenn mich ein Auto anfährt.



Hats dir ins Gehirn geschissen? Im Gegensatz zu den Autos auf der Straße - die dort ein Vorfahrtsrecht haben - oder es manchmal auch einfach durchsetzten, weil sie die "Stärkeren" sind - hast du als MTBler im Wald überhaupt kein Recht - wenn du um eine Kurve kommst und ein Kind umfährst, weil du nicht mehr bremsen kannst, hast du den Rest deines Lebens ein nettes Gewissen. Wenn du um eine Kurve kommst und da ein Reiter stehst, in den du reinrauschst und dich das Pferd von deinem Drahtesel kickt, weil DU es aufgeschreckt hast, hast du den Rest deines Lebens vielleicht auch ein schönes Leben im Rollstuhl. 
Aber in beiden Fällen bist DU als MTBler Schuld!!! Denn du hast kein Vorfahrtsrecht im Wald - die Waldnutzung hat den Grundsatz der gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme!!!
Wenn ich überlege wie oft ich mich vor Verwandten und Bekannten dafür rechtfertigen muss, dass ich mountainbike und ich immer wieder sagen muss, dass es Ausnahmen sind, die sich im Wald wie Vollidioten aufführen, so muss ich doch sagen, dass ich mich mittlerweile sogar dafür schämen muss, dass ich die gleiche Sportart betreibe, wie die oben genannten Idioten!


----------



## tokessa (11. März 2008)

Auch wenn Du nicht unrecht hast würde ich doch mal Deine wortwahl überdenken


----------



## Freistiler (11. März 2008)

Vielen Dank für diesen Einwand.


----------



## Becke (11. März 2008)

Also Leute,
Die Sache ist doch ganz klar. Der Wald gehört niemandem allein. Jeder hat Rücksicht auf den Anderen zu nehmen. Was gibts hier eigentlich noch zu diskutieren?! Ich sag dazu nix mehr. Das ist Selbstverständlich.
Sportliche Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p41n (11. März 2008)

wenn man sich freundlich gegenüber den mitnutzern im wald verhält, dann bekommt man diese freundlichkeit auch zurück.. wie heisst es so schön?
wie man in den wald ruft, so kommts auch wieder zurück..

ich bin letztens den tiefenbachtalpfad um wnd abgefahren, der normal ein wanderweg ist.. ich musste mein bike auch oft tragen.. und an dem tag begegnete ich vielen, sehr vielen, wanderern.. habe auch immer schön freundlich gegrüßt, platz gemacht, langsam gefahren, gewartet, gewarnt etc.. pp.. keiner war mir gegenüber unfreundlich oder hat mich beschimpft.. und so konnte auch jeder wieder seines weges gehen und war glücklich..

man sollte generell freundlich zu seinen mitmenschen sein, egal ob bei ausübung seines sportes oder woanders.. freundlichkeit und rücksichtnahme is das A und O unserer gesellschaft..

wenn das jeder beherzigt, gibts auch keine probleme.. aber das macht leider nicht jeder.. viele lesen das hier auch nicht.. oder tun es doch und es ist ihnen egal.. wir können noch so oft darüber diskutieren.. irgendwen gibts immer, der aus der reihe fällt..

ich fände es schade, wenn es die PUR irgendwann nicht mehr gäbe.. aber darauf hab ich leider keinen einfluss.. ich kann leider nicht überall zur gleichen zeit sein.. demnach sollte man einfach nur das beste draus machen und versuchen, die mögliche zukunft zu beeinflussen.. jeder kann einen teil dazu beitragen..

mehr kann und will ich dazu auch nicht mehr schreiben.. ich denke, jeder hier weiss, was gemeint ist..


----------



## popeye_mzg (12. März 2008)

Um mal die Ehre von "Limit" zu retten, sei den "auswärtigen" Postern gesagt, das ihr wohl nicht "den" Einblick in die PUR habt, wie die Einheimischen ihn haben.

Nur um "Stimmung" in einem Forum zu machen und sein (in meinen Augen unnötiges) Statement abzugeben, um die Stimmung künstlich hochzuhalten, braucht ihr hier nicht zu posten.

Wie schon einige Einheimische bemerkt haben ist die PUR für ALLE da und dazu gehört auch der Respekt gegenüber anderen Waldbenutzern.

Bedenkt einfach mal EUREN Fahrstil, insbesondere an Wochenenden, bei denen die Waldwege, wo auch immer es sei, definitiv einer höheren Nutzung durch jedweden Nutzer unterliegen.


----------



## fissenid (12. März 2008)

hallo jungs....

wie schon geschriebenj wurde..... wie man in den wald hereinruft, so schallte es auch heraus.

hatte selber noch nie probleme mit wanderern oder "stockenten"(die mit den stöcken im wald)..... wer freundlich bleibt und sich ordentlich verhält wird auch nett gegrüßt....

aber manche müssen den dicken max machen und meinen sie seien die kings..... und das färbt dann auf das image von uns allem ab...

gruß aus dem ösi land!


----------



## HB76 (12. März 2008)

gott habt ihr probleme, in anderen ländern sterben kinder vor hunger


----------



## popeye_mzg (12. März 2008)

Joh, geh wieder ins KTWR .... (einen gescheiten Beitrag dazu schreiben kannst du hier sowieso nicht)


----------



## Pandur (13. März 2008)

HB76 schrieb:


> gott habt ihr probleme, in anderen ländern sterben kinder vor hunger



Wenn Du schon mit solchen Argumenten kommst - Wann kommt der immer wieder gerne genommene Hitlervergleich?!?

Nur weil es Probleme gibt, die in der Tat wichtiger sind als rücksichtslose Biker ist das noch kein Argument, das Thema nicht anzusprechen. Und ich denke auch es ist wichtiger sich mit diesem Thema auseinanderzusetzen als über Britney Spears, das Dschungelcamp und Big Brother zu diskutieren.

Ein wenig Rücksicht auf andere Nutzer des Waldes nehmen sollte doch eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein! Und wer sich daran nicht hält darf sich auch mal anhören, was andere Biker dazu zu sagen haben.

Auch wenn ich das Projekt PUR nicht kenne: Es ist doch unfair, wenn sich einige Leute für Biker einsetzen und denen dann in den Rücken gefallen wird, weil der Wald nicht ausschließlich für MTBs gedacht ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (13. März 2008)

Pandur schrieb:


> ... weil der Wald nicht ausschließlich für MTBs gedacht ist. ...



tja wo wir gerade bei der philosophischen frage angelangt wären:

"wer war wohl zuerst da? der wald oder das mtb?"    

SCHERZ beiseite... denke viele sollten sich in punkto "wald-knigge" weiterbilden! das oben geschilderte verhalten gehört sich einfach nicht. 

punkt aus, ende der diskussion!!!


----------

